# Anyone in or around S. INDIANA



## gvanhoosier (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello all,  

   I am wanting to put a hunt together in Southern Indiana.  There is a large wooded area/trails/campground that would be perfect. Would anyone around this area be interested in attending if I put this together?


----------



## zurgie (Nov 8, 2014)

My transportation options may be limited, but I'm in state and would be interested!


----------



## gvanhoosier (Nov 9, 2014)

What part of the state?


----------

